# I've let my doves out for the first time - now they won't come back in!



## wmrstafford

Hi all.

OK... the story so far...

I bought myself 6 straight tail garden doves (yes, homing instinct)
I kept them enclosed for a full 7 weeks. Fed them daily by rattling a tin of corn before throwing some in for them through the trap (the signal).

During around the last 7 days for some RIDICULOUS reason (i now know after reading some other threads) I decided to put them on full feed inside the loft! Big mistake i know.

After the 7 weeks had elapsed, i quietly opened the door on the front of the trap and slowly they got the courage one by one to fly out. They circled for a good five minutes then vanished for a good hour. I thought I had lost them! Then sure enough they returned. This is 2 days ago. They are still moving from roof to roof, and i've shook their corn tin and "think" they've watched me doing so. I've then put feed into the loft as I used to do, but this is now their second night of not coming in and they're sleeping on a neighbours roof 3 doors down.

Now, I suspect due to my errors that their crops would have been quite full at release 2 days ago. Could it be that they just haven't felt the hunger yet?? Or would you say that it's possible they don't even realise where they flew out from????

I know they are homing as 1. a contact i spoke to once bought theirs from same source, and 2. If they weren't homing then there's no way they'd still be sitting on a roof nearby

So.... WILL I EVER GET THEM BACK IN?!?!

Thanks for any advice you can all offer
Wayne


----------



## spirit wings

if these are homing pigeons they may fly back to the pre owner as that is what they do "home". you have to start with young birds 30 to 40 days old, trap train them to come in the trap door for food. if these are just garden pigeons as you say, they may take them awhile to get hungry. they need more than corn to eat, so perhaps they found something they like better elswhere. not sure if you will get then back in or not, you can try to leave some feed closer but just a bit and then put more in the loft everyday and wait and watch is all you can do now.


----------



## wmrstafford

spirit wings said:


> if these are homing pigeons they may fly back to the pre owner as that is what they do "home". you have to start with young birds 30 to 40 days old, trap train them to come in the trap door for food. if these are just garden pigeons as you say, they may take them awhile to get hungry. they need more than corn to eat, so perhaps they found something they like better elswhere. not sure if you will get then back in or not, you can try to leave some feed closer but just a bit and then put more in the loft everyday and wait and watch is all you can do now.


Thanks for your response. Surely if they were going to fly back to the previous owner, they'd have done so by now? They've flown off and come back several times, and seem quite happy that they live on this street - just not sure they know their loft! 
The previous owner was a breeder, and i know they were never released by him. I feel reasonably confident that they've homed to this close proximity, so like you say maybe they just need to get hungry. Any idea's how long they might "go without" for? Oh, forgot to mention that when i said "corn" i actually meant young bird feed. Corn, wheat, maize, peas - all sorts of stuff in there. I don't think they could possibly need anything else.


----------



## spirit wings

it is very hard to rehome homers, but really Iam not sure that these are 100% homing pigeons as like you said they would of flown back home...that is why they call them homers. so either they have very poor homing instinct or they are just some kind of regular pigeon and they were not settled to your loft long enough. they needed to be coming in the trap on a regular basis to eat when called before letting them out. over feeding may be what has happend here. but I would say if they don't come in in a few more days they are eating else where like at a bird feeder.


----------



## mookeeman

more time in your loft might have been better 7 weeks i dont think is long enough i alwasy thought it was 2-3 months maby 4 i guess the longerthe better in my perspective


----------



## wmrstafford

mookeeman said:


> more time in your loft might have been better 7 weeks i dont think is long enough i alwasy thought it was 2-3 months maby 4 i guess the longerthe better in my perspective


Thanks for joining the thread too 

You've both made some valid points. As far as I know they are white straight tale english garden doves, a cross between a fantail and a white racer - and therefore supposed to have a strong homing instinct. The woman who told me where to buy some from kept hers in for just 4 weeks and had no problems at all, but I took general internet advice on 7 weeks.

I think overfeeding is the case - and i'm therefore praying that when they get hungry they will know where to go.

Also, it's a sputnik trap i built. Would you suggest leaving the main door dropped down too incase they don't work out how to get in different from getting out?

I really hope they come back in. They look gorgeous flying around the estate! I just wish i'd read more about the importance of feed patterns etc before i let them out - and let them out hungry!


----------



## spirit wings

ok ,so they are mix breeds, that is why they have not gone far....I think they will be back, leave some feed out near the loft in the daytime and then more in the loft, if they start feeding near the loft then they may go back in there to eat when they get hungry enough. if you get them all back in then start over with the feed and call and keep them in for another month...2 oz per bird a day is about right so you don't over feed, or if you get them back you can feed them and wait 20 mins and then pick up the feed if there is any left, if none is left give a bit more. twice a day at the same time of day so they know the routine.


----------



## wmrstafford

spirit wings said:


> ok ,so they are mix breeds, that is why they have not gone far....I think they will be back, leave some feed out near the loft in the daytime and then more in the loft, if they start feeding near the loft then they may go back in there to eat when they get hungry enough. if you get them all back in then start over with the feed and call and keep them in for another month...2 oz per bird a day is about right so you don't over feed, or if you get them back you can feed them and wait 20 mins and then pick up the feed if there is any left, if none is left give a bit more. twice a day at the same time of day so they know the routine.


Yes and no to mixed breeds. They are pure bred english garden doves... but english garden doves were originally created by crossing a fantail and a white racer. If you see http://www.dovesdivine.co.uk/breeds.htm and look at the last section of that page re. Pure White Straight tail Garden Doves, then you'll see what I mean.

If they come back in then I will DEFINATELY follow a strict feeding regime like you say, and train to feed with a signal. Now only time will tell. I'll keep you updated and thanks for all the advice!
Oh, what about the front door on the trap? Would you leave it dropped down or rely on them dropping in through the traps?
Thanks again


----------



## spirit wings

I would let them trap if they have been trained to do so, if not then it will need to be open so they can try to figure out how to get in the loft, if there is enough perches in there they may want to roost for the night and then you can close them up after dark...when I say mixed breed I meant not homing pigeons. I understand they are garden doves, which is a wonderful breed of pigeon, but it is not the homing pigeon breed which is different.


----------



## wmrstafford

Good advice. It's midnight here now and they're sleeping on a nearby roof. By now I think they should be getting hungry so might trap tomorrow. I'll open up the front hatch before going to bed and watch for whatever prevails tomorrow.

I'll leave them some feed in the trap - but only a little. That way if they do come in to eat and then leave again, hopefully I can entice them back in for more later in the day towards the evening 

You've been most helpful. Thanks again for all the replies.
Will update tomorrow evening.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Those straight tail ones remind me a lot of plain white homers and kings. No 'garden fantail' to them.


----------



## wmrstafford

MaryOfExeter said:


> Those straight tail ones remind me a lot of plain white homers and kings. No 'garden fantail' to them.


Quite true, a friend who keeps racers actually thought they were buchearts when i first got them. They're gorgeous birds they really are. I've seen them fly over at very good speeds! And I'm enjoying seeing them go missing and then come back again - I'd just enjoy it more if they were in their loft at night!! lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Haha. I'm sure they'll learn soon. Once you get them on a good feeding schedule to keep their behavior in check, lol 
You might want to leave them in for a week or two once they trap, so they can get adjusted to the new feedings.


----------



## wmrstafford

MaryOfExeter said:


> Haha. I'm sure they'll learn soon. Once you get them on a good feeding schedule to keep their behavior in check, lol
> You might want to leave them in for a week or two once they trap, so they can get adjusted to the new feedings.


Most certainly. If I'm lucky enough for them to return to their loft, they won't be released again until they hit the trap the second i call them to feed. If only I had come on this site 2 days ago before releasing them! never mind, the doves need to learn but so do I!


----------



## mookeeman

in the first paragraph it says 

These doves are most suitable for aviaries, and NOT dovecotes. They do not have good “homing instinct”, and because of their heavy plumage, they are poor fliers of any distance. They will stay in your garden, and are very tame to feed out of the hand. 

Besotted by their beauty, they are always a total joy to be with.

These doves need a "homing" period of three to four weeks.



is the first picturs the same as your pigeons?


----------



## Guest

i think the fact that they are still around is a good sign so if you can at least get them down to your yard you will be well on your way yo getting them back into your loft 

p.s. even most show breeds have at least some homing instincts.


----------



## Niloc5

mookeeman said:


> is the first picturs the same as your pigeons?


No, His are the last pairs...


----------



## Jay3

mookeeman said:


> in the first paragraph it says
> 
> These doves are most suitable for aviaries, and NOT dovecotes. They do not have good “homing instinct”, and because of their heavy plumage, they are poor fliers of any distance. They will stay in your garden, and are very tame to feed out of the hand.
> 
> Besotted by their beauty, they are always a total joy to be with.
> 
> These doves need a "homing" period of three to four weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> is the first picturs the same as your pigeons?




They are the straight tail doves. And it says that they ARE suited to a dovecoat, and that they have a STRONG homing ability.


----------



## mookeeman

ok sorry my mistake


----------



## wmrstafford

mookeeman said:


> in the first paragraph it says
> 
> These doves are most suitable for aviaries, and NOT dovecotes. They do not have good “homing instinct”, and because of their heavy plumage, they are poor fliers of any distance. They will stay in your garden, and are very tame to feed out of the hand.
> 
> Besotted by their beauty, they are always a total joy to be with.
> 
> These doves need a "homing" period of three to four weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> is the first picturs the same as your pigeons?


You've not looked at the right one's. I said if you go to the link and look at the very bottom of that page - there are the three main types of doves on there and the top one's you looked at are Indian Fantails. Continue down and then you get English Garden Fantails, and finally "Pure White Straight Tail Garden Doves" which are the one's I have.

It reads....
"These doves are ideal for dovecotes and have a strong “homing instinct”. They stay local to the dovecote and garden feeding their young, but can be transported a distance away from the locality, released, and then return home to the dovecote.

Hence, they are used for releases at weddings, funerals and special occasions. 

These doves need a “homing” period of seven to eight weeks."


----------



## wmrstafford

Sorry Mookeeman, I was on your post at the end of page 1, didn't realise there was already a page 2 with everyone correcting you. 

Anyway folks, the morning is here and they haven't been down to feed yet that I can tell. Unless they're feeding somewhere else locally surely they must be starving by now?! Especially with all the additional exercise they aren't used to.


----------



## wmrstafford

ok, they've gone from being on my roof all night, to now slowly moving down the street. They've now settled on a roof 10 doors down. I'm thinking i've lost them. Bah!! I've tried rattling the feed tin several times already this morning but had no response.
With them obviously not recognising their loft from the outside, what about leaving the main door wide open for a while?? I thought then at least they can see their perches and everything they are familiar with. Then if they return to feed and go off again at least i'll have them knowing where their feed is.

Would anyone advise against this for any reason? I'm getting desperate now! lol


----------



## spirit wings

heck give it a try...anything at this point, leave some seed down so they can see it. someone in the neighborhood may be feeding them, which would be not good.


----------



## wmrstafford

I've asked all the neighbours not to feed them if at all possible. Also, it's now 3pm and they've been sat on my own house roof since around 11am - I think they're out of energy now as they haven't been anywhere near as active. Left the door open for a while (don't know if it will have helped).

It's a waiting game from here on in I think. I'm fairly sure they're watching my every move and know damn well where they belong. The little blighters are just playing me!!


----------



## spirit wings

lol.....yeah it is all up to them now, did you put the feed where they can see it? I would stay away from the loft/feed dish and go inside and have some tea and watch out the window, they may not like you being around close.


----------



## wmrstafford

staying in the house now. Nature can take it's cause. They'll either go inside or they won't. lol


----------



## george simon

*HI WILLIAM, Can you post a picture of your loft and avairy. Did you trap train these birds? * GEORGE


----------



## Tennman1

This may be out of the box thinking, but I think I would get me some dove decoys, about 4 of them, you might want to paint them white, and set them around a bowl of feed and water. If they respond, I'd move the bowl closer to the loft every time I put out feed.


----------



## wmrstafford

Tennman1 said:


> This may be out of the box thinking, but I think I would get me some dove decoys, about 4 of them, you might want to paint them white, and set them around a bowl of feed and water. If they respond, I'd move the bowl closer to the loft every time I put out feed.


Do you really think that might work?? Just been looking at price of them on eBay - quite affordable really. What the heck, i'll order some! Nothing to lose in trying, so thanks for the suggestion.

It's been heavily raining tonight and they're still sat up on the house roof. Poor things. Hope they'll be ok!


----------



## Jay3

I'm really sorry about your birds. This thread is something else. Maybe someone else is feeding them better than you were. LOL. I don't know why they wouldn't come home, even on the rainy night. Would you mind posting a picture of your loft? Are you sure there was nothing around that scared them from it? This is so weird. So close, and yet so far....................


----------



## wmrstafford

Jay3 said:


> I'm really sorry about your birds. This thread is something else. Maybe someone else is feeding them better than you were. LOL. I don't know why they wouldn't come home, even on the rainy night. Would you mind posting a picture of your loft? Are you sure there was nothing around that scared them from it? This is so weird. So close, and yet so far....................


I will try and get pictures later today. Nothing has scared them, they left the loft in their own time without being rushed out etc. Apart from the work for feed principal I'm sure everything else has been done right. The feeder i was using is now sat on the trap (outside) and they still won't come down from the house roof only 50 yards away from it. It's so weird!!
How do I put images on here?


----------



## wmrstafford

I managed to work it out . Ok here's some pics taken on my phone...

The loft








Doves as seen from loft








Doves as seen looking up from patio


----------



## Guest

does your loft have a window on the other side ? it looks like it would be very dark in there ... as for your birds I think its only a matter of time before they come down so I would just leave the door open and let them see you put that food out every chance you get and if you dont have any window in the loft I would add a nice sized one to the door ,but thats just my opinion


----------



## wmrstafford

Look who we have in here!!!! 








They got hungry!! I caught them on the lower house roof (our downstairs bathroom) obviously hunting for food. I shook their tin and threw just enough feed to temp them up onto it. They ate it and watched me like a hawk as I walked back down to the loft. Again I threw just a small amount on the trap (there was more inside it) and BINGO! All 6 now sitting happily on their perches.

Thanks to you all for your help and advice!!

Final question now is... my friend who races says not to leave it weeks before releasing them again, otherwise they won't come in again next time as they'll think they need to wait ages between releases. He says control what they eat for 2 or 3 days max, then let them out hungry just before feed time on day 3 or 4. What do you all think?


----------



## spirit wings

I think you friend has a good point. the problem here was the feed, they know how to get in now, so I would trap train them to your feed call for a week and I think you can let them out again....it was so great to see them in the loft! thanks for the pics. just a suggestion, you may want to pop out another window in the loft it looks pretty dark and stuffy in there, they need good ventilation and some sunshine. you can always put a shutter on the window for the winter or cold rainy days.


----------



## wmrstafford

It's alot lighter than the pics would suggest, and also quite airy (but not drafts). It's only a 6 x 4 shed and so the trap completely illuminates everywhere. There's ventilation (in addition to the trap) all along the top just beneath the roof edge (round holes 2" diameter with mesh on inside).

Thanks again. I'll keep this post updated so that you all know how I get on when they're reponding to my feed call


----------



## spirit wings

wmrstafford said:


> It's alot lighter than the pics would suggest, and also quite airy (but not drafts). It's only a 6 x 4 shed and so the trap completely illuminates everywhere. There's ventilation (in addition to the trap) all along the top just beneath the roof edge (round holes 2" diameter with mesh on inside).
> 
> Thanks again. I'll keep this post updated so that you all know how I get on when they're reponding to my feed call


ah I see now..the holes. yes keep us updated, so glad this went well.


----------



## Kailey lane

im so happy they came back!


----------



## Jay3

Glad you got them back. Please keep us posted on how it goes.
Good Luck!


----------



## wmrstafford

Well, despite my reservations, I took my friends advice and let them out again the very next day after being starved for just 24 hours.
They stayed on roof tops surrounding me within view, and I only gave them about 10 to 15 minutes before shaking the tin and tipping their feed onto and inside the trap. Their reponse wasn't instant, but they we're all back inside within around 3 or 4 minutes.

I'm now one happy dove keeper!!! 

Thank you again everyone. I think basic advice here to anyone with similar problems reading this thread in the future is this...
If they won't come in but are staying within sight for most of the time, it's highly likely that they know exactly where their feed is and will come back in when they get hungry enough - which as I've discovered can take a good few days if overfed. The key to it is definately in feeding patterns and amounts so don't make my mistake and offer food 24/7. Make them come for it when you call. If they don't come, they don't eat! They will soon get the message


----------



## spirit wings

thats about it...lol..feed is the only control you can have with them, so it is important...another good hint for letting birds out for the first few times is to do it a few hours before sundown, they tend not to go far and come back closer so you can call them in to eat..some pigeons get strong on the wing and can go too far the first time out and can get lost. I know you will enjoy your birds they are lovely.


----------



## wmrstafford

To see them come in when they are asked to is such an overwhelming feeling... I didn't expect this to be such an enjoyable experience! The neighbours have already commented on how nice it is to see them circling the skies above. I previously kept around 50 chicken hens and sold them off in order to keep doves instead. They might not give me breakfast but they give me so much more.

I'm looking forward to training them locally and "hopefully" being able to use them for wedding releases next year. Oh, that's a point.. when do they moult? Is it at a certain time of the year? Can they be forced to moult when you wouldn't need them to fly instead? And how long does this affect them for?


----------



## Guest

was only a matter of time there


----------



## jmaxpsi

Good luck. I was planning to do something similair in the future. Not trying anything right now besides what I have going on in the loft due to being umemployed. Made the move so I can keep pigeons. Hopefully a job will come along so I can build my new loft.


----------



## spirit wings

wmrstafford said:


> To see them come in when they are asked to is such an overwhelming feeling... I didn't expect this to be such an enjoyable experience! The neighbours have already commented on how nice it is to see them circling the skies above. I previously kept around 50 chicken hens and sold them off in order to keep doves instead. They might not give me breakfast but they give me so much more.
> 
> I'm looking forward to training them locally and "hopefully" being able to use them for wedding releases next year. Oh, that's a point.. when do they moult? Is it at a certain time of the year? Can they be forced to moult when you wouldn't need them to fly instead? And how long does this affect them for?


they are really a great joy and hobbie...but just to let you know..these may not beable to used for release as they have fantail in them and are not pure homing pigeons...homers can go long distance and return..these I do believe are for loft flying only around the property...so I would not want you to lose your birds by taking them away from the loft....If you want to do release with birds they need to be pure homing pigeons, like the ones used for racing, they just happen to be white.


----------



## wmrstafford

A understand what you are saying, but the homing ability on these is supposed to be superb. 
Again if you read the bottom section of http://www.dovesdivine.co.uk/breeds.htm about straight tail garden doves... it says, "These doves are ideal for dovecotes and have a strong “homing instinct”. They stay local to the dovecote and garden feeding their young, but can be transported a distance away from the locality, released, and then return home to the dovecote. Hence, they are used for releases at weddings, funerals and special occasions."

Also, the woman who told me where to buy these from uses hers as release doves covering a 50 mile radius - so they can't be all that bad. The part of breeding a fantail into them somewhere along the line may have been to keep these slightly smaller than a white racer - the tail itself is no different to a standard racing pigeon. The guy who breeds them said he sold 28 doves to someone for a funeral (28 grandchildren) with the intention of them being "lost" after release (it was a last minute thing). The funeral was 80 miles away and the next day he had 23 of them return to the aviaries. lol. At £10 each that meant he made £280 for 5 birds!! Nice little earner. 

As far as I'm told, they can be trained quite easily within around a 30 mile radius, although some people in other forums around the net have reported them successfully homing from as far as 200 miles.

Personally, I only want to train them locally for work in my own town, so all being well it won't be a problem. A friend has a family member who owns a florist so that should be some direct free advertising too


----------



## spirit wings

I see, I had no idea.....so how do you know they will come back to your loft and not the breeders loft where they were hatched. I assume they can be resettled, unlike racing homers. yes the florist connection would be great! genetically this is very interesting as these birds look a bit different than a homer but do the same as my white homers do. That is really cool. The only difference is if I sold someone my homers and they released them they would come back to me and not the new loft.


----------



## Jay3

Just wondering. Are those the only perches they have? Because they really do prefer a flat perch that they can get comfortable on. Like a 2X4 turned with the flat side up. They can get comfortable, and even lay down on it, which helps them to cover up their feet when the weather gets cold. Kinda hard on them if they have to grip something constantly to stay on it. And it isn't a natural perch for a pigeon. A flat surface is.


----------



## wmrstafford

Jay3 said:


> Just wondering. Are those the only perches they have? Because they really do prefer a flat perch that they can get comfortable on. Like a 2X4 turned with the flat side up. They can get comfortable, and even lay down on it, which helps them to cover up their feet when the weather gets cold. Kinda hard on them if they have to grip something constantly to stay on it. And it isn't a natural perch for a pigeon. A flat surface is.


I didn't realise that. Thanks for the advice. I'll get something done about that this week. Cheers


----------



## wmrstafford

spirit wings said:


> I see, I had no idea.....so how do you know they will come back to your loft and not the breeders loft where they were hatched. I assume they can be resettled, unlike racing homers. yes the florist connection would be great! genetically this is very interesting as these birds look a bit different than a homer but do the same as my white homers do. That is really cool. The only difference is if I sold someone my homers and they released them they would come back to me and not the new loft.


As far as I'm aware they are no different in this manner. When he sold the 28 and 23 came back, he used to allow them to "range" around the aviaries. Now he sells them without ever releasing them beforehand.
Obviously a bird hatched in the loft it stays in will always be the easiest to train. But if you sold somebody young birds, then as long as you personally had never released them from your loft beforehand, "theoretically" the new owner should be able to home them to his loft by keeping them inside for 6 or 7 weeks.

Obviously this is my understanding from things i've been told and read, so I apologise in advance if anything I say here is incorrect.


----------



## spirit wings

wmrstafford said:


> As far as I'm aware they are no different in this manner. When he sold the 28 and 23 came back, he used to allow them to "range" around the aviaries. Now he sells them without ever releasing them beforehand.
> Obviously a bird hatched in the loft it stays in will always be the easiest to train. But if you sold somebody young birds, then as long as you personally had never released them from your loft beforehand, "theoretically" the new owner should be able to home them to his loft by keeping them inside for 6 or 7 weeks.
> 
> Obviously this is my understanding from things i've been told and read, so I apologise in advance if anything I say here is incorrect.


no your right...I thought you got them as adults. so the same goes for them as for homers in that you have to start with young birds. I want to create some here in the US, they really are pretty birds and beable to fly them is a huge plus.....very cool.


----------



## Jay3

They are pretty birds. Kinda neat.


----------



## wmrstafford

I will try to provide a clearer close up picture of them soon.

So does anyone have any advice on the moulting patterns for me?


----------



## wmrstafford

I managed to get a slightly better picture of them today while they were on my old shed roof. Will try to get some pics in flight soon too.


----------



## spirit wings

oh man! they have the most lovely expression, I really like their heads. here is a pic of one of my homers for comparison, more althletic and not as "soft" in the face, or dove like in the head...


----------



## wmrstafford

quite close in most ways though. I'd bang a homer together with an Indian or American fantail, then breed back the resulting birds with racers again and see what you end up with.
Trial and error but your homers are so similar!! I've been in the loft tonight with a treat for my doves and they were happy to land on my hand to eat it. Bless em!


----------



## wmrstafford

Forgot to say... cracking picture!!


----------



## spirit wings

wmrstafford said:


> Forgot to say... cracking picture!!


yours too.


----------



## Jay3

They are sweet looking birds. Nice picture.
Spiritwings-nice shot also. Snow white.


----------



## starlinglover95

those pictures are very nice all.


----------



## wmrstafford

Update to my thread just incase anyone is interested....

Loft release has taken place successfully until a week ago when 2 of the doves went far away never to be seen again. They left the loft in quite a hurry so I have a feeling that the neighbours cat may have spooked them. Also, it was 2 cock birds without partners, so maybe they went off to find a soulmate... who knows!

The remaining 4 are paired up and both sitting eggs (wahey!!) and I've started basket training them 3 days ago. They were taken about 1 mile away today, and didn't get home before me, but 3 of them arrived 10 minutes later. I was convinced that I had lost yet another, but an hour later she decided to make an appearance. I felt like I'd backed a winner on the horses!! 

I now have an additional 9 doves in another loft section which I picked up cheap from a lady who was becoming over-run with them. Unfortunately they have been homed to her so I plan to keep these in as breeding stock only. Once they've managed to raise half a dozen or more young, I may then "chance" loft releasing them and seeing if they've re-homed to me - at least then if I lose them I will have some young that are born in the loft anyway.

Totally loving this hobbie!!
Take care guys
Wayne


----------



## spirit wings

Hi wayne, sounds like things are going forward, who knows those two may be back, don't forget to take pics of the new young ones...we love pics!


----------



## wmrstafford

I will indeed. Hope you are well, Spirit


----------



## wmrstafford

Pictures of the new arrivals as promissed


----------



## spirit wings

oh my goodness they look very bright and content....looks like the parents like to use feathers for nest material, I have a few like that, most of the time they put hay or long pineneedles in the nest bowl. thanks for the pic little ones are always so nice to see.


----------



## wmrstafford

i know yeah, i'm chuffed to bits! Slightly gutted that a neighbours cat managed to drag one of my older birds though the trap and eat it the other day though  Still I suppose it's nature and it's forced me to do some urgent modifications to the trap. A one bird lesson was better than a full loft eh!!


----------



## spirit wings

wmrstafford said:


> i know yeah, i'm chuffed to bits! Slightly gutted that a neighbours cat managed to drag one of my older birds though the trap and eat it the other day though  Still I suppose it's nature and it's forced me to do some urgent modifications to the trap. A one bird lesson was better than a full loft eh!!


yes, can't take anything for granted when it comes to preditors....I had never seen a stray cat for the few years I first moved to my home, I got some ring neck doves..in the house mind you, they were kept in front of a window, a week later some old tom cat was trying to get at them through the window...I was thinking where in the heck did he come from?...so when you have birds they attract all kinds of things....


----------



## Jay3

I'm sorry about your bird being caught by the cat. That's really awful. Hope you get that trap fixed soon. Your babies are adorable.


----------



## wmrstafford

Jay3 said:


> I'm sorry about your bird being caught by the cat. That's really awful. Hope you get that trap fixed soon. Your babies are adorable.


It was sorted out within a few hours of it happening.. I wasn't taking any chances 
I still can't do anything about times when the trap has to be uncovered for example when being released anywhere, but hopefully the doves are clever enough to look around before trapping and I'll always have someone at home to cover the trap entrances again as soon as the last bird gets in.

I might have a think on something to physically prevent them coming over my fence in the first place. Obviously not in a cruel way, I might hate cats but I wouldn't wish them any harm.


----------



## Jay3

Cats are hard to keep out. We have a fenced in yard, even added more fincing to make it higher. The feral cats around here still find a way in. Last week, I found one up on top of my aviary, all crouched down hiding.


----------

